# Tarantula's



## DP21 (Jan 29, 2012)

New here, so sharing a few of my beloved spiders to the world.

Poecilotheria formosa Adult Female (salem ornamental)









Brachypelma albopilosum Adult Female (Curly hair)









Ornithoctonus aureotibialis Sub Aadult Female (Thai yellow fringed)









Pterinochilus murinus RCF Mature Male And Female (Orange Baboon Tarantula/Orange Bitey Thing)









Phormictopus cancerides Adult Female (Haitain brown)









Nhandu controvilosus Adult Female (White stripped bird eater)









Haplopelma longipes Adult Female (Earth Tiger)









Lasiodora dificilis shed skin









Lasiodora dificilis all fresh and alot bigger (shall be breeding this one)









I have alot more but will be here all day so will upload more later 

Cheers for looking


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry - had to close my eyes while passing your post for approval


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

That's an impressive crew of tarantula's you got there.


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

Do you have trouble finding girlfriends!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not a fan, I like the colour on the first picture though


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

They are stunning! What amazing colours - pics 1, 4 & 5 are my faves


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Iluvmypets said:


> Do you have trouble finding girlfriends!


I would go out with someone with tarantula's, so there are some spidery girls about.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gorgeous spiders, how big are they?


----------



## troublestrouble (Oct 19, 2011)

sorry, i normally stay on the dog bits but i;m terrified of spiders and i couldn't help myself. a part from completely freaking myself out and wishing they had come up in little boxes so i could prepare myself for each one, i didn't realise all the colours they can have on them, fascinating but i'm not sure i'll look again 

wow wow wow but


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

i went to my first show today and came back with a acanthoscurria geniculata for me and Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens for my girl so happy with em  hope i spelt the names right lol


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

and here they are


----------



## DP21 (Jan 29, 2012)

Cheers all 

lol, no i have no issues with finding a girl, even the arachnophobes, who i have met, are no longer suffering from arachnophobia. Infact many of them are now proud owners of a few spiders them selfs. At first site for them, it is a shocker to see 150+ tarantulas in containers all shelved, and further more a huge tub of roaches (300 adult females 150 adult males) and anouther tub of bred roaches (2000+ captive bred roaches), then ontop of that several mums holding egg sacks, and several mums to be (hopefully). So it does come as an overwhelming experience for many, but after abit of educating, and abit of handling, they tend to fall in love with them, and no longer look at the spiders as just a simple "8 legged freak of nature" but apart of there lives, apart of "the family". 

Awww no, well ill be sure to keep the picture count down for you , so that way you wont have to blind fold your self to give premision for the post


----------



## DP21 (Jan 29, 2012)

tjk said:


> i went to my first show today and came back with a acanthoscurria geniculata for me and Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens for my girl so happy with em  hope i spelt the names right lol





tjk said:


> and here they are


was that "SEAS" by any chance ? lol haha did great with the names . Now try saying them :blush:

Very nice, if you get bored with them, let me know :001_tt1:

There awesome spiders, have a couple of each, im hoping for a good result with them on the breeding side. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens are a right nightmare to breed, its not the pairing, its the incubation that comes as a nightmare :crying: Non the less, see how it goes 

Congrads on the new additions !!! :w00t:


----------



## DP21 (Jan 29, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Gorgeous spiders, how big are they?


Poecilotheria formosa (pic1) is approx 7 inch

Brachypelma albopilosum (pic2) is approx 5.5 inch

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis (pic3) is approx 9cm

Pterinochilus murinus RCF Mature Male And Female (pic4) female approx 5.5 inch and the male approx 4 inch

Phormictopus cancerides (pic5) is approx 8 inch

Nhandu controvilosum (pic6) is approx 7 inch

Haplopelma longipes (pic7) is approx 5.5 inch

Lasiodora dificilis shed skin (pic8) is approx 6.5 inch

Lasiodora dificilis freshly shed (pic9) is approx 8 inch

The largest spider i have at pressent is my Lasiodora parhybana (brazilian salmon pink) she is a HUGE 9.5 inch and can grow to a maximum size of 10 inch :wink:



troublestrouble said:


> sorry, i normally stay on the dog bits but i;m terrified of spiders and i couldn't help myself. a part from completely freaking myself out and wishing they had come up in little boxes so i could prepare myself for each one, i didn't realise all the colours they can have on them, fascinating but i'm not sure i'll look again
> 
> wow wow wow but


Awww, well its good to see you could take the time to look with the phobia, and to say positive things is HUGE, thankyou for looking. I hope one day your able to over come the arachnophobia, these are very rewarding animals, and easy to care for. Thankyou for looking :w00t:


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

DP21 said:


> was that "SEAS" by any chance ? lol haha did great with the names . Now try saying them :blush:
> 
> Very nice, if you get bored with them, let me know :001_tt1:
> 
> ...


 thank you  i cant say them yet ! i think im a little to essex to say them right !

yeah it was SEAS did you go ?


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

DP21 said:


> Cheers all
> 
> lol, no i have no issues with finding a girl, even the arachnophobes, who i have met, are no longer suffering from arachnophobia. Infact many of them are now proud owners of a few spiders them selfs. At first site for them, it is a shocker to see 150+ tarantulas in containers all shelved, and further more a huge tub of roaches (300 adult females 150 adult males) and anouther tub of bred roaches (2000+ captive bred roaches), then ontop of that several mums holding egg sacks, and several mums to be (hopefully). So it does come as an overwhelming experience for many, but after abit of educating, and abit of handling, they tend to fall in love with them, and no longer look at the spiders as just a simple "8 legged freak of nature" but apart of there lives, apart of "the family".


Faints.............


----------



## DP21 (Jan 29, 2012)

tjk said:


> thank you  i cant say them yet ! i think im a little to essex to say them right !
> 
> yeah it was SEAS did you go ?


lol ahhh to essex is just an excuse lol... Anywho nearly all the time they are not actually said how there spelt. Such as "Haplopelma longipes". It is prounonced as

"Hap-low-pelm-a Lon-gip-pez"

Or

Pterinochilus murinus is prounonced

"Teran-chill-us mur-in-us"

So does come confusing at times 

Noooo i wernt feeling it if im honest, ok...... i admit..... I HAVE MAN FLU but im not dieing so thats something eh lol



Iluvmypets said:


> Faints.............


lol, ahhh im sure in the situation you would be more concerned to run than faint. But then saying that, 1 on 1 with me and a docile, sweet tarantula, im betting you would be ok, maybe abit upset, and trembling but after a while you should be ok


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

If I had my way I would have a Mexican Red Knee Tarantula called Sanchez. But I live at home with my Mum who would never enter the house again if I had a spider of any form, and I'm not convinced Max would not try and break into the cage and eat it.


----------



## DP21 (Jan 29, 2012)

swatton42 said:


> If I had my way I would have a Mexican Red Knee Tarantula called Sanchez. But I live at home with my Mum who would never enter the house again if I had a spider of any form, and I'm not convinced Max would not try and break into the cage and eat it.


I got my first when i lived at home, as much as i respect my mums rules, i left her without a choice... I came home one day with a chile rose RCF, took her some time, but she was happy around her. She addopted with the attitude that "as long as she doesnt see it, she is fine with it", then she got curiouse, and started to watch her, then handled her. Not that im advising you to do this lol, but some get success just simply educating the said person/s, or even making a promise that they wont even know the lil guy is there.

Yea we had a dog at the time, my first ever bite was through my dog to lol. I sat on my bed, and then my staffy came running in, didnt harm the tarantula, but did cause her alot of stress, and panic. For the whole 5 seconds it took for me to put her back when this happend, felt like a life time when she was edgeing her fangs in and out. She is still very much alive today and doing great (10 years on). Now we have a cat, cocateil, which both seem very curiouse of the tarantula's.... Cat just sits there for hours watching, and the cocateil, just sits watching to but she has a habbit of moving from enclosure to enclosure ..... Kinda funny to watch :001_tt1:


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hmm I don't see Max jut watching somehow.

So far we've found him sitting on top of the fish-tank trying to hook the feeding lid open and jumping on to the front porch to get through the window where the guinea pigs are kept.

He will hunt ANYTHING! Feet, hands, hair, clothes, foil, leaves. Last night it was a roll of sellotape.

Little g*t. I'll just have to be happy what I have for a while I think.


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

DP21 said:


> lol, ahhh im sure in the situation you would be more concerned to run than faint. But then saying that, 1 on 1 with me and a docile, sweet tarantula, im betting you would be ok, maybe abit upset, and trembling but after a while you should be ok


1 on 1?... oh I say.... flutters eyelashes... I'm a married woman and probably have surgical stockings older than you....

It's the roaches I can't get my head around... why?????????


----------



## DP21 (Jan 29, 2012)

Iluvmypets said:


> 1 on 1?... oh I say.... flutters eyelashes... I'm a married woman and probably have surgical stockings older than you....
> 
> It's the roaches I can't get my head around... why?????????


lol ahhh cant blame a man for trying :001_tt1: 

The roaches, there not that bad to be fair, they're the live food for the animals, they hold such hich nutritional values. Just the one roach holds enough nutrition 17x the next best feeder which are crickets. 1 roach is equivilent to 17 cricks, which is a HUGE diffrence , plus they look, so much brighter after a moult, and there more energised. Although saying that, every person who has bought roaches of me for livefood, iv always warned them that these are easy to become attached to. They dont smell, they are amazing when it comes to recycling, there not a pest, and would be impossible for them to establish in UK temps, and the best feeder for nutrition .


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Your spiders are beautiful, I like the salem ornamental, Haitian brown, and earth tiger especially. :001_tt1:

Must admit I'm a fan of roaches too - we had some hissing cockroaches at college (on the animal unit not in the rooms!); they were kept in a home made viv thing decked out to look like a kitchen, complete with lino. Fascinating little buggers, I must be wierd cos I find them kinda cute


----------



## DP21 (Jan 29, 2012)

Colette said:


> Your spiders are beautiful, I like the salem ornamental, Haitian brown, and earth tiger especially. :001_tt1:
> 
> Must admit I'm a fan of roaches too - we had some hissing cockroaches at college (on the animal unit not in the rooms!); they were kept in a home made viv thing decked out to look like a kitchen, complete with lino. Fascinating little buggers, I must be wierd cos I find them kinda cute


awww thanks, they are good lookers , it is abit of a shame though, as these pictures, nothing compared to the real deal. Theres more colour to them all, and not to mention the colours are so deep you could get lost in them just staring lol...

Haha yes i have the same problem, i find them cute, and amazing when it comes to birth and protection. The mums will litterally headbutt you after laying her young, as they all wrap around her legs and chill underneath her. Such facinating things, but because i also use them as feeders () i have to keep them in a solid coloured container so i cant see them lol....


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh don't! 

A friend and I bred locusts, took us about 4 attempts to get it right. First batch all died. Second lot mated (we cheered them on!), but not succesfully. We were so excited when we managed it and got to watch our tiny babies moult and grow. We held them, hand fed them, admired them (I personally think locusts are one of the most beautiful insects if you take the time to look at them). Then had to watch the poor little buggers get eaten.

One of these days I might finally get round to keeping inverts as pets! Black velvet stick insects and millipedes are top of the list, aftr the spiders of course.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok. I am officially terrified


----------



## Blackpanther (Feb 26, 2012)

wow! cool looking spiders, real beauties


----------

